# شرح جهاز g.p.s ماركه ترمبل موديل r8



## mr_1811 (15 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذا شرح لجهاز جى بى اس ترمبل 
وا*مشاهدة المرفق How to Use Trimble GPS.pdf*نتظرو قريبا شرح فيديو بالتفصيل من اول التركيب حتى عمليات الرفع والتوقيع
*مشاهدة المرفق How to Use Trimble GPS.rar​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 يناير 2013)

مجهود ممتاز للسادة المهندسين من شركة الجهات (محمد صبرى - محمد عبد المجيد - هانى زكريا ) بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mr_1811 (15 يناير 2013)

جزاهم الله خيرا جميعا ....... وجعله فى موازين حسناتهم 
اشكرك للمرور اخى الكريم


----------



## حسام عبد الله (16 يناير 2013)

جاري التحميل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (17 يناير 2013)

وبارك فيك اخى الكريم 
اشكرك لمرورك


----------



## محمو غنيم (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....................شكرا علي الشرح الممتاز


----------



## trimble (19 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....................شكرا علي الشرح الممتاز


----------



## mr_1811 (19 يناير 2013)

وجزاكم مثله ..........نورت الموضوع اخى محمود غنيم واخى 
[h=4]trimble[/h]تحياتى


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 يناير 2013)

هل يوجد سيميليتور (simulator) للجهاز لنقوم بتثبيته على الكمبيوتر والتدرب على استخدام الجهاز ( كما في أجهزة الــ Leica)


----------



## mr_1811 (24 يناير 2013)

موجود معايا فعلا يامهندس لؤى هرفعه قريبا جدا ان شاء الله 
يفتح معاك نافذه وتشتغل فيها برحتك


----------



## mr_1811 (24 يناير 2013)

وانت كذلك ياامهندس ميلاد 
عذرا لتجاوز الرد انا رديت على حضرتك بس مش عارف النت عندى فى مشكله
نورت الموضوع


----------



## لؤي سوريا (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الرد 
منتظرين رفع البرنامج


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا على من لديه منول على ترمبل r8 ارفاقه 
لانه محتاجه كثيرا بقدر ماتتصور مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير وربي ايفق اللي يرفقه


----------



## mr_1811 (31 يناير 2013)

*موجود ياخى الكريم فى اول صفحه اضغط على الاسم اللى باللغه الانجليزيه هيحمل معاك على طول 
بالتوفيق*​


----------



## mr_1811 (5 فبراير 2013)

*تم رفع برنامج محاكى الجهاز ترمبل ار *:1:*8
يعنى افتح الجهاز امامك على شاشه الكمبيوتر واتعامل معاه كانه جى بى اس 
*6- TSC2--v1241_Installation_Emulator.rar*

*


----------



## لؤي سوريا (6 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على البرنامج
جاري تنزيل الملف 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mr_1811 (6 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك للمتابعه يامهندس لؤى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## باسم المسعودي (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاهم الله خيرا جميعا ....... وجعله فى موازين حسناتهم


----------



## sasax (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وشكراًجزيلأ ونتمنا منكم الكثير


----------



## mr_1811 (19 فبراير 2013)

باسم المسعودي قال:


> جزاهم الله خيرا جميعا ....... وجعله فى موازين حسناتهم



اللهم ااااامين 
نورت م *باسم المسعودي*


----------



## mr_1811 (19 فبراير 2013)

sasax قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً وشكراًجزيلأ ونتمنا منكم الكثير



وانت كذلك اشكرك المرور م *sasax*


----------



## عبد العظيم على (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء -اللهم اعطى كل منفقا خلفا


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير 
نحن منتظرون شروحات الفيديو 
ربي يحفظكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## mr_1811 (22 فبراير 2013)

عبد العظيم على قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء -اللهم اعطى كل منفقا خلفا


وجزاك بمثل مادعيت اخى الكريم 
نورت الموضوع 
م عبدالعظيم


----------



## mr_1811 (22 فبراير 2013)

ahmedghazyeng قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> نحن منتظرون شروحات الفيديو
> ربي يحفظكم



فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله 
حفظك الله من كل سوء
تحيتى ahmedghazyeng


----------



## mr_1811 (22 فبراير 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> ​



لا اله الا الله


----------



## mr_1811 (22 فبراير 2013)

[video=youtube;vEbVGoN75PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vEbVGoN75PM#![/video]

شرح فيديو بسيط من رفعى 
يوضح عمليه تركيب الجهاز + الرصد المتحرك r.t.k.
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
وارجو المعذره اذا كان يوجد فى الفيديو صوت هواء 
واسف للتأخير


----------



## عزمي حماد (22 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## حسن احمد (22 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## باسم المسعودي (23 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر للعاملين في هذا المنتدى الطيب
افدتمونا وعلمتومنا فلكم مني كل الشكر وجعل الله في ميزان اعمالكم
تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام
باسم المسعودي


----------



## mr_1811 (24 فبراير 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> ​



الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب


----------



## mr_1811 (24 فبراير 2013)

حسن احمد قال:


> *جزاك الله الف خير*



وجزاك مثله اخى الفاضل 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mr_1811 (24 فبراير 2013)

باسم المسعودي قال:


> السلام عليكم الشكر كل الشكر للعاملين في هذا المنتدى الطيب
> افدتمونا وعلمتومنا فلكم مني كل الشكر وجعل الله في ميزان اعمالكم
> تقبلوا مني فائق الاحترام
> باسم المسعودي


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اكيد طبعا ملتقى المهندسين العرب صرح كبير 
يضم بين صفحاته اعضاء مثل النجوم 
دائما ما يعلموننا ويدفعون بنا لا ستخراج افضل مالدينا 
اللهم بارك فى اعضائه واجعلنا ممن يستمعون الى القول فيتبعون احسنه 
اشكرك لمرورك وتقبل تحيتى


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك ربي ايحفظك


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (25 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خير mr-1811


----------



## sdsda802 (28 فبراير 2013)

نشكر كم جزيل


----------



## mr_1811 (4 مارس 2013)

ahmedghazyeng قال:


> شكرا لك جزاك الله خير mr-1811



شكرا لك اخى لمرورك 
واسف على تأخير الرد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (4 مارس 2013)

sdsda802 قال:


> نشكر كم جزيل


العفو يااخى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## zeyad abdaldaim (7 مارس 2013)

بااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## mr_1811 (7 مارس 2013)

zeyad abdaldaim قال:


> بااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى


وفيك يا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخى الكريم نورت


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وربنا ايفقك mr-1811 لكن عمليه الرصد مش واضحة واتمنى اتعيد الشرح لانه عندي مثل هذا الجهاز r8 لكن مش عارف استخدمو
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mr_1811 (8 مارس 2013)

ahmedghazyeng قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك وربنا ايفقك mr-1811 لكن عمليه الرصد مش واضحة واتمنى اتعيد الشرح لانه عندي مثل هذا الجهاز r8 لكن مش عارف استخدمو
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


اشكرك يااخى الكريم
انا تحت امرك بس قصدك الرصد الثابت ........fast statek
ولا الرصد المتحرك ..r.t.k


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## ahmedghazyeng (11 مارس 2013)

ربي ما يامر عليك احد ويحفظك 
اتمنى ان سؤال ميعمل عليك احراج والله الرصد المتحرك* r.t.k*


----------



## أمير الشووق (11 مارس 2013)

مشكور على موضوعك المتميز


----------



## سيدمحمدين (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

ahmedghazyeng قال:


> ربي ما يامر عليك احد ويحفظك
> اتمنى ان سؤال ميعمل عليك احراج والله الرصد المتحرك* r.t.k*



اولا اعذرنى اخى الكريم 
انا اسف جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا فى التأخير على الرد ليس اهمالا ولكن شويه مشاغل 

ثانيا بص يااخى انا عملت لحضرتك فيديو صغير ورفعته على اليوتيوب شوف كده ولو فى اى حاجه 
انا معاك 
ولو انت فى السعوديه ابعتلى رقمك وانا هكلمك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
تحيتى


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


>



لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

أمير الشووق قال:


> مشكور على موضوعك المتميز



اشكرك جدا على مرورك المتميز 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mr_1811 (16 مارس 2013)

سيدمحمدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وفيك اخى الكريم اشكرك للمرور


----------



## م هلال علي (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mr_1811 (19 مارس 2013)

م هلال علي قال:


> بارك الله فيكم



جزاكم الله خيرا للمرور م هلال


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (27 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## hazem20052010 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جدا متميز.....


----------



## ياسر صبري محمد (28 أبريل 2015)

شكرا ................


----------



## حمدي الخولي (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود ممتاز للسادة المهندسين من شركة الجهات (محمد صبرى - محمد عبد المجيد - هانى زكريا ) بارك الله فيكم


----------



## master_2055 (14 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

